# Ινβεντάριο περιουσίας του ιερέα Ιωάννη Ξενικόπουλου (Νάξος, τέλη 1680)



## Earion (Jun 3, 2018)

Από το πρωτόκολλο του ιερέα Ιωάννη Μηνιάτη, νοταρίου Χώρας Νάξου, πράξη 97, χωρίς χρονολογία (μετά τις 8 Νοεμβρίου 1680).

*Απογραφή των κινητών πραγμάτων του ιερέα Ιωάννη Ξενικόπουλου* 
(προσάρτημα στη διαθήκη που ζήτησε να συνταχθεί στην επιθανάτια κλίνη του)

_ Τα όσα λέγει ο αφέντης ο παπα κυρ Ιωάννης πως έχει, ο Ξενικόπουλος:_

Άγια λείψανα του αγίου Θεοδώρου και αγίου Γεωργίου, και άλλο ένα
αρχή, την εικόνα τον Επιτάφιο
έτερη εικόνα την Παναγία επιτάφιο
έτερη εικόνα τον άγιο Γεώργιο
έτερη εικόνα την Παναγία
Μηναία τις δώδεκα
Τριώδιο ένα
Πεντηκοστάριο
Παρακλητική
Ευαγγέλιο ένα
Απόστολο ένα
Συναξαριστή
Νέο θησαυρό
Παλαιό θησαυρό
Αμαρτωλών Σωτηρία
Ευχολόγιο
Εκλόγιον
Λειτουργία ξηγητή μία
Προσκυνητάριον του Αγίου Τάφου
Ρολόγιον και ειρμολόγιον
Ψαλτήριο με ευχές
Λειτουργία
Τετραβάγγελο κεκοσμημένο με το ασήμι
ακόμη και άλλα χαρτιά πάσα λογιώ
ένα φελόνι καμουχένιο κίτρινο
ένα Χρονογράφο
πετραχήλιον φεουράδα
προμάνικα και σταυρούς μικρούς δύο
ακόμη μία ζυγή κέρα φουρνίδα
κασέλες 2, βουτζί ένα, και μετζάνες δύο
στατέρι ένα, χαρανιά τρία, και τηγάνι ένα
σκάφη μία, και πιάτα δώδεκα, και άλλη μασαρία
ταβλομάντηλο ένα και πετζέτες έξε
το στρώμα της κοιμησίας μου με τα επίλοιπά του ρούχα
κούπα ασημίτικη, βάρη ογκιές 3
και ένα κουτάλι αργυρό
δίσκους 2 και ένα μικρό κ’ έχει την Παναγιά μέσα
ένα αρκουμπούζο των μπουλιώ ατζάλι
μια πιστόλα και μανάρια 2
λύχνο της τάβλας μπρούτζινο τρίφτιλο
και άλλο μικρό μπρούτζινο και άλλο σιδερένιο
μια αγιαστήρα γυάλινη
ακόμη και άλλα σιδερικά μπίκο, πιριόνι, σκεπάρνι, τανάλια, κλαδευτήρι, τρυπάνια και άλλες επίλοιπες μασαρίες
μια γαδάρα μισιάρικη και ένα αρσενικό γάδαρο μοναχικό μου.
Ακόμη χρωστούσι μου και ρεάλια 25.

 Αναστασία Σιφωνίου-Καράπα, Γεώργιος Ροδολάκης, και Λυδία Αρτεμιάδη. «Ο κώδικας του νοταρίου Νάξου Ιωάννου Μηνιάτη 1680-1689 (χφ. ΓΑΚ 86)». _Επετηρίς του Κέντρου Ερεύνης της Ιστορίας του Ελληνικού Δικαίου της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών_ 29-30 (1982-83). Αθήνα: Ακαδημία Αθηνών, 1990.


----------



## sarant (Jun 3, 2018)

Πολύ καλό!

Ο τίτλος "Ινβεντάριο περιουσίας" είναι του Μηνιάτη; Και το "Απογραφή των κινητών πραγμάτων..." του σημερινού εκδότη;


----------



## Earion (Jun 4, 2018)

Όλα είναι δικές μου επεξηγήσεις.


----------

